# Burning Crusade - Aufbau einer Gilde



## Hellcome (30. Januar 2010)

_Seid gegrüßt alle zusammen,

der Titel spricht für sich, ein paar Freunde und ich wollen den Aufbau einer BC-Raidgilde starten!_


a) Vorwort

b) Hauptteil
- Start
- Zukunft
- PvP/Arena

c) Erklärungen (Levelstop etc.)

d) Appell an euch und Schlusswort




*Vorwort:*

1) Wie sind wir darauf gekommen?
- Nach zahlreichen WotLK-Raids (Hardmodes etc.) wurde uns allen ziemlich schnell bewusst, dass etwas fehlt. Wir haben uns zusammengehockt und überlegt was man gegen diese "Langeweile" tun kann. Da kam uns zuerst die Idee einer Classic-Gilde, dies verflog allerdings recht schnell wieder, da ja Naxx und Ony nicht mehr im Spiel sind für Lv. 60. Da kam uns eben die Idee einer BC-Gilde.

2) Wie wollen wir das durchziehen? (Genug Leute finden, Raidplanung, Raidleitung?)
- Wir haben alle (die zukünftige Leitung) Erfahrung von Kara bis Sunwell (dies alles clear). Dazu später mehr.
- Die Leute versuchen wir eben HIER zu finden, wir suchen EURE Twinks (wenn man das so nennen darf, soll ja nen "Nebenjob" werden, wollen ja raiden!).
- Die Raidplanung wird in ausführlichster Form bearbeitet und nach euren Raidtagen der Mains (wenn ihr welche habt) abgestimmt.



*Der Hauptteil:*

_Start:_

Das ganze soll locker leicht anfangen mit Karazhan und Zul' Aman (+ Gruul und Maggi).
Diese Anfangsraids wollen wir möglichst Gildenintern clearen, sollte dies nicht möglich sein, ist Unterstützung von Oben zum Aufbau der Gilde versprochen (Gildenmitglieder unserer Mains).

Sollte diese Problem dann erstmal beseitigt sein gehts Richtung SSC und TK, dies auch mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung, denn Gildenintern wird das zu Beginn nicht möglich sein, wir wollen ja erstmal schnell vorankommen und uns ausstatten für das Wichtigste.. BT und SW!

Die Raids werden so verlaufen wie ihr sie kennt: Feste Zeit, festes Setup!


_Lootsystem:_

DKP? Nope
Bedarf/Gier? Nope

Was dann??

Lootcouncil!

Für die, dies nicht kennen:
Der Loot wird gepostet, ihr postet euren Gegenstand, den ihr derzeitig habt; dann wird verglichen und ausgewertet: Raidbeteiligungen, Einsatz für die Gilde und Verhalten wird zusammengezählt. Wer dann am besten abschneidet bekommt den Loot. Sollten beide gleichgut dran sein (sozial und charakterlich wie auch persönlich) wird der, mit dem schlechteren Gegenstand geupgradet.



_Zukunft:_

In der Zukunft wollen wir uns natürlich auf BT und SW konzentrieren und uns damalige BIS-Items (Best in Slot) zulegen. Dann wollen wir auch mal aus Spaß an der Freude Classicraid machen. MC, BWL, AQ20/40.

_PvP_:

Dieser Teil wird wohl auch für einige interessant sein.
Arena ist tatsächlich noch möglich in BC, ihr bekommt auch noch für 70er-Matches Arenapunkte. Da wir im großen Realmpool spielen (Blutdurst - Perenolde) gehn auch recht fix Matches auf.
Wir werden gildeninterne Arenateam bilden und auch unseren Spaß im PvP haben, warum auch nicht?



_Erklärungen (FAQ^^):_

Frage: "Ihr wollt mit 70 raiden? Aber man levelt doch dann durch die Raids irgendwann auf 71?"
_Antw: "Falsch, man kann in Orgrimmar (dort wo der Kriegerlehrer steht in dieser Halle) einen verstohlenen Schurken ansprechen, 10 Gold bezahlen und euer Erfahrungsstop ist geglückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

."_

Frage: "Wie wollt ihr Member zusammenkriegen?"
_Antw: "Übers Forum und Werbung natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt dann bitte ich euch mich im ICQ anzutexten: 583-731-322
oder hier im Forum fragen,
oder Ingame: Sandoka, Splite, Hellcome oder Ilyas (alles ich).


*Schlusswort:*

Ich würde mich über Zuwachs sehr freuen, die Gilde ist NOCH NICHT gegründet, wird dann gemacht wenn alle da sind (viele sind noch auf anderen Servern).
Das ganze wird auf Perenolde gemacht, ein starker Realm in den EU-Topps und Unterstützung ist garantiert. 

Wenn ihr schon 70er Chars habt dann könntet ihr euch auf Perenolde mit ihnen begeben. Wir haben aber auch nichts dagegen wenn ihr nen Charakter hochzieht, dies sollte aber dann nicht allzulange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bitte euch: meldet euch! Wir wollen das wirklich durchziehn, es wird anstrengend aber es wird zu 100% funktionieren, das hat es schon oft genug.


Sollte mir noch was einfallen werd ichs nachtragen ôo ^^

MFG,

Sandoka - Perenolde


----------

